# System Cannot Log You on Because "Domain" Is Not Available



## ddzc

Hello all 

I witnessed some weird issues today. Two workstations we're unable to login due to the following error: 

System Cannot Log You on Because "Domain" Is Not Available. 

I fixed this issue by removing the user from the domain and adding them to the workgroup, rebooting and then adding them back in to the domain. 

Anyone know if theres anything server side related that would be causing this or any simpler techniques on resolving this issue? We have two domain controllers and when I logged on to the machine with a local account, I was able to communicate back and forth with both servers. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## verdrm

This problem may occur if your user credentials have either expired or have been removed. Also check to make sure that user has permission to log on to that specific domain.

The general explanation usually is that the workstation cannot connect to the LAN (an ethernet cable could be unplugged; card malfunction, etc.) but you said you could access it locally from the administrator account, so it's probably just a permissions problem.


----------



## mamister

I found this thread when I google for the same error.

My question is how can I change computer name, dns or ip if I can't even log in?

The administrator log in didn't work either (tested on other machine confirm the log in details are correct)

Please advice.

Thanks.


----------

